# Nervige Fehlermeldung beim booten

## mailer

Hallo,

Beim booten sehe ich auf der Konsole die folgende Fehlermeldung:

insmod:	/lib/modules/2.4.10  ....  r5/kernel/drivers/net/8139cp.o insmod 8139cp failed

Brauche erstmal kein Netzwerk, außerden ist auf meiner Karte ein 8139too-chip; die Meldung finde ich allerdings ziemlich nervig, weil sie x-mal wiederholt wird und mir den ganzen Bildschirm zumüllt.

Habe in /etc/modules.d und /etc/modules.conf nichts gefunden, was hier passen könnte.

Wenn jemand hierzu eine Idee hat, wie ich das abstellen kann, lasst es mich bitte wissen.

Gruß mailer

----------

## hopfe

Hast du hotplug laufen?

----------

## think4urs11

außerdem - sofern vorhanden - den link in /etc/runlevels/boot bzw. .../default auf net.eth0 entfernen.

Dann wird die NIC nicht aktiviert und es (sollten) die Meldungen verschwinden

HTH

T.

----------

## mailer

Habe ich zumindest bei der Installation eingerichtet mit:

	# emerge -k hotplug

	# rc-update add hotplug default

Bei 'ps -A'  ist jedoch nichts zu sehen.

----------

## mailer

@ Think4UrS11

Die links habe ich nicht; alle links in den beiden Verzeichnissen zeigen auf /etc/init.de/*.

@ hopfe

...  wie kann ich dieses Teil deaktivieren (solllte es die Fehlermeldung verursachen)?

mailer

----------

## mailer

@ hopfe

'hotplug' war der heiße Tip. 8139cp in die black.list eingetragen und Aus die Maus !!!

....  was es alles gibt ...  (alter Mandrake-User)

@ all

Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe + Gruß

mailer

----------

